# ice shack zoom call



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That would be my choice of background as well.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That was pretty good. ha!

I also liked this one-





..


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are fantastic! I am clearly not doing this remote work thing the right way. I feel wild when I open the window and the birds outside come through my mic.


----------

